# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Άλλη] [Arielli] Αύξηση θερμοκρασίας βρασμού σε κεραμικές εστίες

## Panos1313

Προσφατα αγορασα καποιες εστιες Arielli που ηταν οι πρωτες μου κεραμικες εστιες. Απο την αρχη ειχα προβλημα με τα περισσοτερα παλια σκευη μου καθως για να βρασει το νερο χρειαζοταν 15-20' στη μεγιστη ρυθμιση 9. Μονο με μια χυτρα ταχυτητας Fischer (χωρις να ειναι σε λειτουργια ταχυτητας), μπορουσα να βρασω σε <10'. Ψαχνοντας λιγο ειδα οτι οι κεραμικες εστιες χρειαζονται αριστη επαφη με το σκευος, οποτε αγορασα καποια καινουργια σκευη Berlinger Haus με μαρμαρινη επιστρωση με τα οποια το προβλημα δυστυχως δεν διορθωθηκε, ισα ισα, 20' το ελάχιστο.

Κανοντας μια επικοινωνια με τον πωλητη των εστιων μου ειπε οτι οι νεες εστιες εχουν μηχανισμο να κλεινουν αυτοματα οταν φτανουν την επιθυμητη θερμοκρασια για λογους ενεργειακης αποδοσης και οτι αν εχω προβλημα μπορω να τις παω απο εκει να μου ρυθμισει την θερμοκρασια στην οποια κλεινουν (σε ποια ακριβα μοντελα ειδα οτι αυτη η λειτουργια ειναι διαθεσιμη στον καταναλωτη). Επειδη να της παω απο εκει ειναι μακρια και θα πρεπει να τις αφησω και να περασω αλλη φορα, δοκιμασα να τις ανοιξω και βλεπω αυτα:

Καταλαβαινει κανεις απο τις παραπανω εικονες αν μπορει να γινει καποια ρυθμιση που να αυξανει τη μεγιστη θερμοκρασια των εστιων;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> που να αυξανει τη μεγιστη θερμοκρασια των εστιων;


 Όχι . (ήδη λειτουργεί στο max και οι εστίες έχουν θερμοστάτη ασφαλείας / δεν προτείνεται ) 



> με μια χυτρα ταχυτητας Fischer


 Fissler 
Αν ήθελες ταχύτητα έπρεπε να πάρεις επαγωγική εστία . Ή την chef o matic που την συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα και υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά στην κατανάλωση (800W για την chef o matic ).
Τα σκεύη σου είναι στον πάτο τους ίδια διάμετρο με την διάμετρο της εστίας σου? 
Τα πιο ελαφριά σκεύη δίνουν και την μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα / ενώ τα βαρύτερα σκεύη αργούν αλλά μετά το σβήσιμο της εστίας διατηρούν περισσότερο χρόνο την βράση , δεν χάνεις ούτε κερδίζεις κάτι.



> (σε ποια ακριβα μοντελα ειδα οτι αυτη η λειτουργια ειναι διαθεσιμη στον καταναλωτη).


Σαν να λέμε έχω Ferrari και με κάποιες ρυθμίσεις μπορώ να την κάνω να πετάει / δώσε την πηγή που του λέει αυτό.

----------

vasilimertzani (04-07-19)

----------


## Panos1313

> Όχι . (ήδη λειτουργεί στο max και οι εστίες έχουν θερμοστάτη ασφαλείας / δεν προτείνεται ) 
>  Fissler 
> Αν ήθελες ταχύτητα έπρεπε να πάρεις επαγωγική εστία . Ή την chef o matic που την συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα και υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά στην κατανάλωση (800W για την chef o matic ).
> Τα σκεύη σου είναι στον πάτο τους ίδια διάμετρο με την διάμετρο της εστίας σου? 
> Τα πιο ελαφριά σκεύη δίνουν και την μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα / ενώ τα βαρύτερα σκεύη αργούν αλλά μετά το σβήσιμο της εστίας διατηρούν περισσότερο χρόνο την βράση , δεν χάνεις ούτε κερδίζεις κάτι.
> 
> Σαν να λέμε έχω Ferrari και με κάποιες ρυθμίσεις μπορώ να την κάνω να πετάει / δώσε την πηγή που του λέει αυτό.




Ευχαριστώ για την απαντηση.

Η διαμετρος ειναι ιδια με της εστιας ναι. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι επειδη η βασικη μου χρηση θα ειναι να κανω μακαρονια, χανω αρκετο χρονο με το να περιμενω 20' να αρχισει να βραζει το νερο. Ο χρονος με ενδιαφερει και οχι η καταναλωση και οντως οι επαγωγικες ειναι πιο γρηγορες και καλως εχοντων των πραγματων θα τις βαλω μεσοπροθεσμα.

Παντως απ' οτι καταλαβαινω μου λες οτι δεν μπορω να κανω εγω καποια ρυθμιση για την αυξηση της θερμοκρασιας και να την παω στον τεχνικο να την κανει αυτος~

Επισυναπτω εικονα απο manual εστιων Bosch οπου φαινεται οτι ειναι δυνατη η ρυθμιση του σημειου βρασμου (αναλογα με το υψομετρο).

Capture.jpg

----------


## vasilimertzani

Δεν νομίζω αυτή η ρύθμιση θα βοηθήσει σε κάτι.Αυτη η ρύθμιση είναι για κάποιου; Αυτοματισμούς της κουζίνας.Αν εσύ έχεις το μάτι στη μέγιστη ένταση αυτή θα παραμείνει ως έχει (με επιφύλαξη)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Παντως απ' οτι καταλαβαινω μου λες οτι δεν μπορω να κανω εγω καποια ρυθμιση για την αυξηση της θερμοκρασιας και να την παω στον τεχνικο να την κανει αυτος~


Δεν είπα ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ρύθμιση εσύ ή ο τεχνικός που υποστηρίζει ότι γίνεται , συμφωνώ ότι γίνεται για να το λέει ο τεχνικός . (εγχειρίδιο χρήσης δεν τα αναφέρει αυτά ? ) δεν σου δώσανε οδηγίες χρήσης ?

Μπορείς να κάνεις το πιο απλό προκειμένου να μην μπλέξεις με τα "υψόμετρα" και της επιδεικτικής "παραψυχολογίας" της Bosch .
Ρύθμισε την ποσότητα νερού (μετρημένη σε κούπες λιγότερο νερό ) . Με λίγα λόγια αν βάλεις 1 λίτρο νερό θα βράσει σε 5 λεπτά / σε 2 λίτρα θα βράσει σε 10 λεπτά κτλ , ίσως η ποσότητα νερού που βάζεις είναι υπερβολική . Αυτό είναι καλύτερο από τα "υψόμετρα" .
Άντε και ρύθμισες το "υψόμετρο " ποιος σου εγγυάται ότι ο χρήστης δεν θα βάλει 2 λίτρα νερό ή 10 λίτρα / το αποτέλεσμα του "υψόμετρου" θα ισχύει? φυσικά όχι.

----------


## JOUN

Παντως εχοντας μηδενικη σχεση με την μαγειρικη(ακομη και για μακαρονια) ξερω οτι το στανταρ κολπο για αυξηση ταχυτητας βρασιματος ειναι να βαζεις νερο "προβρασμενο" απο βραστηρα..

----------


## mikemtb73

> Παντως εχοντας μηδενικη σχεση με την μαγειρικη(ακομη και για μακαρονια) ξερω οτι το στανταρ κολπο για αυξηση ταχυτητας βρασιματος ειναι να βαζεις νερο "προβρασμενο" απο βραστηρα..


Χάχαχα, εγώ συμπληρώνω και με ένα ακόμα λίτρο ζεσταμένο ταυτόχρονα στο mw όταν βιάζομαι 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν θεωρητικά έχουμε προβρασμένο νερό τότε δεν χρειάζεται εστία αλλά thermos ειδικό κενού , ούτε να ανησυχεί μήπως ξεχειλίσουν οι κατσαρόλες  ούτε και αν ξέχασες την εστία αναμμένη 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znGwqLAUcqU
Υπάρχουν και thermos σε μέγεθος κατσαρόλας / εικάζεται ότι με τα thermos κενού μπορεί να παραμείνει η θερμοκρασία του προβρασμένου μέχρι και 2 ώρες χωρίς απώλειες θερμικές .
Μακαρόνια να φάμε και αφήστε τα "υψόμετρα" στους μ......ες.

----------

mikemtb73 (05-07-19)

----------

